# Shotgun Manor May '13



## perjury saint (Jun 5, 2013)

...Shotgun Manor...

Been gagging to see this one for quite a bit now, as its really, REALLY decayed its right up my street!
Chuck in some nice art deco style features and a comedy/suicide access (sliding on my arse down a section of collapsed roof is a new one!) and this one ticks all me boxes!!








 

























 















Good job I didnt see this on my way in, I'd have turned round and gone home... YEAH RIGHT!!! 





Thanks for looking...​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2013)

Great shots mate i can see why you really wanted this one stunning decay and architecture what more could you ask for


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice shots there! We only got to see a little of this place, got there too late and it was too dark to get any decent pics. The shotguns going off were a little daunting too Great report


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 5, 2013)

very nice mr saint


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ace photos.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 7, 2013)

Aceness dood. We didnt see the gym n pool .. Fabesque shots


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice dude! This has been on my list for a while now but just not made it there yet... sometime soon though I think 

Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## forker67 (Jun 8, 2013)

WANT,WANT,WANT to go there....love that fireplace btw, great pics.


----------



## sparky. (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow looks fantastic.. realy like pic 8.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Ratters (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely stuff


----------



## sonyes (Jun 17, 2013)

Excellent stuff mate. Really nice shots


----------



## chubs (Jun 18, 2013)

lik e the stairs and the pool!


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Job, what nice decay!!


----------

